# The Masters....



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Go Tony! 
Starting in the last group with Tiger.
It would be cool to see a Utahn win.

Going to be fun to watch.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Would love to see Tony pull off a win !!

I played last week for the first time for the season...........
Man did I struggle. Its amazing to watch those pros play, how smooth they are.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I once heard that when playing golf that it is great if you can shoot your age. 

Well, I went out one time with some friends and did manage to shoot my age 63 at the time. I did however return to the clubhouse to the 19 green after the second hole.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I shoot my age for nine holes. :mrgreen:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

All Tiger this year.
Fun to watch him win again ...


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

goofy elk said:


> All Tiger this year.
> Fun to watch him win again ...


Amazing moment in sports history for sure. One of the biggest comeback stories ever.

11 years since he won a Major, 14 since he won a Masters. 4 back surgeries in 3 years. 16 months ago he was ranked 1,199. Two years ago at the Masters he said he was likely done.

If that isn't overcoming adversity in pro-sports, not sure what is!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Did you hear the post tournament comments?

They contacted Jack Nicklaus to get his response to Tiger's win. The announcer said he was in the Bahamas fly fishing for bonefish, but came in long enough to watch the win. He congratulated Tiger on the win and said he was happy for him.

Bonefishing in the Bahamas during the Masters! Man has his priorities right!

Also, how do I contact a certain cereal maker with an ad I have written for them. The box will have a picture of Tony and Tiger and something about "They'rrrrrrrre Grrrrreat! Wait has that one been done before?


----------

